# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين العراق >  قانون مكافحة الإرهاب العراقي لسنة 2005

## hazem mohamed

جمهورية العراق - قانون - رقم 13 - لسنة 2005 بشأن قانون مكافحة الإرهاب. - بتاريخ 9-11-2005.

ديباجة
باسم الشعب 
مجلس الرئاسة 
بناءً على ما اقرته الجمعية الوطنية طبقا للمادة الثالثة والثلاثين الفقرتين ا – ب من قانون ادارة الدولة العراقية للمرحلة الانتقالية، واستنادا الى احكام المادة السابعة والثلاثين من القانون المذكور 
قرر مجلس الرئاسة بجلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ 7/ 11/ 2005 اصدار القانون الاتي : -


تعريف الإرهاب

المادة 1
تعريف الإرهاب 
كل فعل إجرامي يقوم به فرد أو جماعة منظمة استهدف فردا أو مجموعة أفراد أو جماعات أو مؤسسات رسمية أو غير رسمية أوقع الإضرار بالممتلكات العامة أو الخاصة بغية الإخلال بالوضع الأمني أو الاستقرار والوحدة الوطنية أو إدخال الرعب والخوف والفزع بين الناس أو إثارة الفوضى تحقيقا لغايات إرهابية.

تعد الأفعال الآتية من الأفعال الإرهابية

المادة 2
تعد الأفعال الآتية من الأفعال الإرهابية 
1- العنف أو التهديد الذي يهدف إلى إلقاء الرعب بين الناس أو تعريض حياتهم وحرياتهم وأمنهم للخطر وتعريض أموالهم وممتلكاتهم لتلف أيا كانت بواعثه وأغراضه يقع تنفيذا لمشروع إرهابي منظم فردي أو جماعي. 
2- العمل بالعنف والتهديد على تخريب أو هدم أو إتلاف أو أضرار عن عمد مباني أو أملاك عامة أو مصانع حكومية أو مؤسسات أو هيئات حكومية أو دوائر الدولة والقطاع الخاص أو المرافق العامة والأماكن العامة المعدة للاستخدام العام أو الاجتماعات العامة لارتياد الجمهور أو مال عام ومحاولة احتلال أو الاستيلاء عليه أو تعريضه للخطر أو الحيلولة دون استعماله للغرض المعد له بباعث زعزعة الأمن والاستقرار. 
3- من نظم أو ترأس أو تولى قيادة عصابة مسلحة إرهابية تمارس وتخطط له وكذلك الإسهام والاشتراك في هذا العمل. 
4 - العمل بالعنف والتهديد على إثارة فتنة طائفية أو حرب أهلية أو اقتتال طائفي وذلك بتسليح المواطنين أو حملهم على تسليح بعضهم بعضا وبالتحريض أو التمويل . 
5 - الاعتداء بالأسلحة النارية على دوائر الجيش أو الشرطة أو مراكز التطوع أو الدوائر الأمنية أو الاعتداء على القطاعات العسكرية الوطنية أو إمداداتها أو خطوط اتصالاتها أو معسكراتها أو قواعدها بدافع إرهابي . 
6- الاعتداء بالأسلحة النارية وبدافع إرهابي على السفارات والهيئات الدبلوماسية في العراق كافة وكذلك المؤسسات العراقية كافة والمؤسسات والشركات العربية والأجنبية والمنظمات الدولية الحكومية وغير الحكومية العاملة في العراق وفق اتفاق نافذ . 
7 - استخدام بدوافع إرهابية أجهزة متفجّرة أو حارقة مصممة لإزهاق الأرواح وتمتلك القدرة على ذلك أو بث الرعب بين الناس أو عن طريق التفجير أو إطلاقه أو نشر أو زرع أو تفخيخ آليات أو أجسام أيا كان شكلها أو بتأثير المواد الكيماوية السامة أو العوامل البيولوجية أو المواد المماثلة أو المواد المشعة أو التوكسنات . 
8 - خطف أو تقييد حريات الأفراد أو احتجازهم أو للابتزاز المالي لأغراض ذات طابع سياسي أو طائفي أو قومي أو ديني أو عنصر نفعي من شانه تهديد الأمن والوحدة الوطنية والتشجيع على الإرهاب.

تعتبر بوجه خاص الأفعال التالية من جرائم أمن الدولة

المادة 3
تعتبر بوجه خاص الأفعال التالية من جرائم امن الدولة 
1 - كل فعل ذو دوافع إرهابية من شانه تهديد الوحدة الوطنية وسلامة المجتمع ويمس امن الدولة واستقرارها أو يضعف من قدرة الأجهزة الأمنية في الدفاع والحفاظ على امن المواطنين وممتلكاتهم وحدود الدولة ومؤسساتها سواء بالاصطدام المسلح مع قوات الدولة أو أي شكل من الأشكال التي تخرج عن حرية التعبير التي يكفلها القانون. 
2 - كل فعل يتضمن الشروع بالقوة أو العنف في قلب نظام الحكم أو شكل الدولة المقرر في الدستور. 
3 - كل من تولى لغرض إجرامي قيادة قسم من القوات المسلحة أو نقطة عسكرية أو ميناء أو مطار أو أي قطعة عسكرية أو مدنية بغير تكليف من الحكومة 
4 - كل من شرع في إثارة عصيان مسلح ضد السلطة القائمة بالدستور أو اشترك في مؤامرة أو عصابة تكوّنت لهذا الغرض. 
5 - كل فعل قام به شخص كان له سلطة الأمر على أفراد القوات المسلحة وطلب اليهم أو كلفهم العمل على تعطيل أوامر الحكومة.

العقوبات

المادة 4
العقوبات 
1 - يعاقب بالإعدام كل من ارتكب – بصفته فاعلا اصليا أو شريك عمل أيا من الأعمال الإرهابية الواردة بالمادة الثانية والثالثة من هذا القانون، يعاقب المحرض والمخطط والممول وكل من مكن الإرهابيين من القيام بالجرائم الواردة في هذا القانون بعقوبة الفاعل الأصلي. 
2 - يعاقب بالسجن المؤبّد من أخفى عن عمد أي عمل إرهابي أو آوى شخص إرهابي بهدف التستر.

الإعفاء والأعذار القانونية والظروف القضائية المخففة

المادة 5
الإعفاء والأعذار القانونية والظروف القضائية المخففة 
1 - يعفى من العقوبات الواردة في هذا القانون كل من قام بإخبار السلطات المختصة قبل اكتشاف الجريمة أو عند التخطيط لها وساهم إخباره في القبض على الجناة أو حال دون تنفيذ العمل. 
2 - يعد عذرا مخففا من العقوبة للجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة الثانية من هذا القانون للشخص إذا قدم معلومات بصورة طوعية للسلطات المختصة بعد وقوع أو اكتشاف الجريمة من قبل السلطات وقبل القبض عليه وادت المعلومات إلى التمكن من القبض على المساهمين الآخرين وتكون العقوبة بالسجن.

الأحكام الختامية

المادة 6
الأحكام الختامية 
1 - تعد الجرائم الواردة في هذا القانون من الجرائم العادية المخلّة بالشرف. 
2 - تصادر كافة الأموال والمواد المضبوطة والمبرزات الجرمية أو المهيئة لتنفيذ العمل الإجرامي. 
3 - تطبق أحكام قانون العقوبات النافذ بكل ما لم يرد به نص في هذا القانون. 
4 - ينفذ هذا القانون من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية.

الأسباب الموجبة

الأسباب الموجبة 
إن حكم وجسامة الأضرار الناتجة عن العمليات الإرهابية وصلت إلى حد أصبحت تهدد الوحدة الوطنية واستقرار الأمن والنظام، وانطلاقا إلى نظام ديمقراطي تعددي اتحادي يقوم على سيادة القانون وضمان الحقوق والحريات والشروع في عجلة التنمية الشاملة لذا بات من الضروري إصدار تشريع من شأنه القضاء على العمليات الإرهابية وتحجيمها والحد من التفاعل مع القائمين بها بأي شكل من أشكال الدعم والمساندة. 
ولهذا كله شرع هذا القانون.

----------

